# Shagya Arabs



## Rollin (20 October 2008)

We have Shagya Arabs which we bought from the Hungarian National Stud at Babolna.  Are there any Shagya's in the UK does anyone know?

Also can someone tell me how we put up photos on this forum? We have a colt foal whom we are told is a very nice example of the breed. 

 We intend to keep him as a stallion and use him for breeding it would be nice to have some other opinions.


----------



## cruiseline (20 October 2008)

I use photobucket to put pics on here. I have a Shagya Arab brood mare. She is a retired international endurance horse.

Here is her pedigree 
http://www.sporthorse-data.com/d?z=yTUVnd&amp;d=brenta+3

I would love to see some pics of your horses.


----------



## no_no_nanette (20 October 2008)

Hi rollin!  There's a really good guide on how to post pics by jesssrulesdaworld in Picture Gallery - made sense even to a total numpty like me!


----------



## Rollin (20 October 2008)

Thank you both for the info.  we will post some pics in next few days.  There is one photo of our foalie at three weeks on www.shagya.fr click on Carnet Rose in the right hand panel.  He is about four down called Woody because he was not registered when his photo was posted.  He is a Bay Roan but will almost white when 5-6.

He is by Tatianus (DE) out of Gazal XIX 1(HU) his mum is by Paris (DE) who is pretty well known by folk who do endurance.

As far as I know the only Shagya stallion to stand in UK was called Basa and he was owned Henry Wynmalen who wrote many books on stud management.


----------



## htobago (20 October 2008)

Hello and welcome rollin!

Nice to have another Arab-enthusiast on here - although I'm afraid I am woefully ignorant about Shagya-Arabs, and do not know of any breeders in the UK - sorry!

The people who have the Bahraini Arabs - Horsey Island Stud or something like that - might know more; I think they may have or have had a Shagya stallion at some point, although I could well be totally wrong about this.

Sorry - I'm not being much help at all, am I?!

Have you tried the Arab Horse Society? Maggie Court there might be able to put you in touch with the right people...

Your foalie looks lovely - very handsome boy! I'd love to see more photos of your horses! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Edited to add: Basa is certainly the most well-known Shagya to stand in the UK, but there may be other less famous ones...?


----------



## buzzles (20 October 2008)

Have a look at this stud in ireland http://www.myrtle-lodge-shagyas.com/index.php?id=308


----------



## cruiseline (21 October 2008)

Here is a picture of our Shagya Arab mare when she was in training, ridden by my youngest daughter, I really love this mare, she is just like a little warmblood. She has such power and as you can see real up-hill movement.







I often wanted to steal her and do some dressage on her, but she was such a great endurance horse, I never got the chance.


----------



## Rollin (21 October 2008)

Thank you Calzy for the info on Irish Stud and Cruisline for the photo of your mare she is really beautiful and as you say they have such power.

I was going to post some information on the breed but there is quite a lot on the irish website.  Here are a few more facts for those interested.  

The foundation Stud, Babolna was established in 1789 it was an Imperial Stud initially they bred desert arabs.  The foundation stallion Shayga was imported from Syria in 1836 he was very tall for an Arabian standing at 15.21/2 hands.  The Shagya is 90% arab, it should have a minimum of 7.5" of bone.

According to Babolna, Milton, Ratina Z Rembrandt and Corso had Shagya blood lines.  I checked the Milton connection and BSJA confirmed his mother was Aston Answer by Any Questions by Questionnaire.  The Babolna pedigree shows Questionnaire as by Calion by Basa who stood in the Uk in the 1930's.

It is possible to visit Babolna as they have a hostel.  My husband and I spent a weekend there we were able to hack out and were taken on a 2 hour carriage drive.  It is about halfway between Budapest and Vienna and just off the motorway.

I am currently looking for a black Shagya which is the rarest of the rare and last night received an email asking if I was interested buying a black stallion.  I am not because I have just bought another rare breed stallion but if anyone is interested please pm me.   I hope this doesn't count as advertising!! - I have no financial interest and don't know the vendor.(he is in Hungary).


----------



## cruiseline (21 October 2008)

Have you seen this website ?

http://www.shagya-database.ch/suchen.html

Very interesting


----------



## Damien (21 October 2008)

Fabulous pics........... and a great insight to Arabs as horses bred for a purpose........ 

rollin  there is a very small black Arab stallion that stands at Balcormo Stud in Scotland he was imported from the US......... not sure he is a Shagya but can find out this evening.


----------



## Rollin (22 October 2008)

Hi there everyone.

Trying to put up our pictures.  We have followed the instructions.  All that appears on our screen is the codes for each pic and not the pictures themselves.  Is this correct?


----------



## cruiseline (22 October 2008)

When you put the pic links in it does come up as the codes. If you click the preview reply, you will see exactly how it will appear on the thread.

Hope that helps


----------



## Damien (22 October 2008)

not sure how your doing it but once the pics are online you should be able to right mouse click your online  images and copy the url.... then use the image button on H&amp;H reply insert the url and the pic should then show up here...... I think....


----------



## Rollin (22 October 2008)

Thanks Cruiseline and Opie for your help.  Finally pics and small video.
Now understand that this is our first foalie so we think he is perfect!!  Both he and his mum have lovely temperaments.

Rollin


----------



## cruiseline (23 October 2008)

He is lovely, the mare is also very nice.

Congratulations, keep up updated on his progress.


----------



## Hanovarian Mare (23 October 2008)

Have you tried them? 

http://www.zsaa.de/e-index.htm

My boy is part of this association, albeit not a Shagya.


----------



## melbobineau (2 February 2009)

Hi rollin! I'm attending to buy a Shagya in France this summer. I would like to know with which society did you register your Shagya. And if Woody have been register also with the AFCA (french Shagya society).


----------



## Gardaine (16 February 2009)

Hello mel,
As a french shagya breeder (I found this topic by wandering on the web with "shagya" as keyword) I can answer at least the last part of your question : Under Milkwood was registered in France, as born in France. Here in France the "Haras Nationaux", which is a state administration, registers every foal born in the land. The AFCAS (french Shagya society), as the other breed societies, promotes the breed and gathers the breeders but the password of the horse are edited by the Haras Nationaux.
You can find the infos on Under Milkwood, as of any other french horse, on the Haras Nationaux website :
http://www4.haras-nationaux.fr:8080/HARA...cheval=hzqpkkdj
About registering a french Shagya in Great Britain I'm sorry I can't help... 
What kind of Shagya are you looking for ?


----------



## Rollin (16 February 2009)

If you google Shagya.fr  You will find lots of Shagyas for sale.

You  could also visit the foundation stud in Hungary which is where we bought our mares.  They have horses for sale  at the moment including the full sister to the mare shown in the photos.  www.babolna.menes.hu.  Click on Arabians


----------



## melbobineau (21 February 2009)

Sorry, I didn't tell that I'm French and I have dreamed to have a shagya since my teenager ages. So I already know most of all the shagya website written in French and English and some German one! Difficult those last ones with only 3 years of German at school! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I have already visited "l'élevage de rieussec", "élevage des neiges" et "élevage des dollines" this winter as I was in the area and wanted to finally see some shagya for true! Poor husband who drove my through the snowy countryside to see horses! My expectation about the breed I have been total. Those shagya in the snow were beautiful! I will visit the "haras des griottes" in March as I got to see my parents who live nearby.

I'm looking for a 2 or 3 year old colt or filly (between 3000 and 5000) as I would like to break him to harness before and progress and compete with him in any discipline I will feel like, with a preference in jumping and cross country for now.  My dream would be also to breed some shagya but with the price of the land in UK, it's not for now!


----------



## melbobineau (21 February 2009)

I Gardaine or Rigel21 as I think you are!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





I found the forum as you did!

I saw you cold Upsilon on you website. I like him a lot but he is one year old only and I still don't as the sum required for him!


----------



## babybliss (9 September 2009)

I bought two Shagyas from Myrtle Stud first a gelding and then I went back for a mare. They are both super horses and so personable. Hadriano the Gelding is ride and drive but he is doing dressage at the moment. Leagh was show jumping but has bred a beautiful colt foal this year and will be show jumping again next year. Its great to hear from other Shagya owners as I hope to breed them in uk and possibly purchase a stallion. They are so versatile wouldn't be without one now.


----------



## melbobineau (23 October 2009)

I finally bought a filly for the stud farm "Haras des griottes" in France. She is now in the UK. She id by Tatianus X Amica

Uranie des griottes still a baby:







Last winter 2008:














And in October 2009 at 16 months:


----------



## Withers (29 September 2012)

Does anyone know if the Irish stud (Myrtle Lodge) is still running? The website looks like it was last updated several years ago. I'm not sure how confident I'd be buying from France, as I don't speak the language. The stud at Babolna looks great, but I think it'd be hard getting a horse back to the UK from there in comparison to Ireland.


----------



## buzzles (29 September 2012)

Withers, Myrtle Lodge Stud in Ireland is closed down a few years now.


----------



## Withers (29 September 2012)

Thanks buzzles. That's a shame for them. Guess I'll have to be a bit braver then!


----------



## Hollycatt (30 September 2012)

I live in Hungary. You will not find it hard to transport to the UK. You will also get a LOT of horse for you money here - both at the state and private studs


----------



## Rollin (1 October 2012)

Withers said:



			Does anyone know if the Irish stud (Myrtle Lodge) is still running? The website looks like it was last updated several years ago. I'm not sure how confident I'd be buying from France, as I don't speak the language. The stud at Babolna looks great, but I think it'd be hard getting a horse back to the UK from there in comparison to Ireland.
		
Click to expand...

I am English and in France, just four hours south of Caen/Le Havre.  I will be in the UK this week as we are planning to send our 4 year old Shagya stallion to UK for winter show jumping.  He is one of only 3 stallions approved for the French stud book last year out of 13 presented.

He too is a son of Tatianus.  We have his full sister now 2 years old.

Here is a video link of his stallion grading in France.  

http://shagyafrance.fr/elevage/etalons/arabe-shagyas/under-milkwood

We purchased two mares from Babolna, it cost £1,000 for the two to travel to France on a shared load.

pm me if I can help you


----------



## Gardaine (8 October 2012)

Withers said:



			Thanks buzzles. That's a shame for them. Guess I'll have to be a bit braver then!
		
Click to expand...

Withers, if you ever find the courage to cross the Channel, I'm a french breeder near Paris, and (more or less ?) english speaking.
I currently have a very nice 2012 filly for sale, she is beautiful and moves superbly : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yk5NkzY6bAM&feature=player_embedded

Don't hesitate to pm me if you want more info ;-)


----------



## Rollin (11 October 2012)

Another one by Tatianus







This is our filly Antigone, full sister to our stallion Under Milkwood, amazingly she is only two in this photo and will be taller than her brother.


----------



## Withers (13 November 2012)

I'm so sorry, I didn't realise anyone else had replied, I must need to change some forum settings. Thanks for your responses Hollycat, Rollin and Gardaine. 

Rollin, Under Milkwood and Antigone are beautiful and congratulations on having Under Milkwood approved for the stud book there, that's fantastic. They both look like they have a nice nature too. You must be so proud!

Gardaine, thank you, Castille looks a really sweet baby. I'm sure someone will fall for her in no time at all.

I am hoping to buy in about a years' time once I've moved so just trying to do lots of research on how I will go about it. It sounds like there are some friendly people in France and Hungary though, so I feel much more reassured that it will be ok now! 

Thanks again all, I will certainly take you up on your kind offers of help in future too!


----------



## Rollin (14 November 2012)

Withers,

My husband who is a bit less hands-on horsey than me but loves to get involved, is helping translate articles for a new Shagya website.  I must do a post when they are complete.  Really interesting history.

(He is also on Council of CBHS)


----------



## Withers (19 November 2012)

Rollin said:



			Withers,

My husband who is a bit less hands-on horsey than me but loves to get involved, is helping translate articles for a new Shagya website.  I must do a post when they are complete.  Really interesting history.

(He is also on Council of CBHS)
		
Click to expand...


I look forward to reading those articles! Everything I read about Shagyas just makes me want to find out more. I remember being surprised when I first found out about the breed that the UK has no breeders. The cavalry history is interesting - brave (or very willing / trusting of their rider) horses. I often see them praised for their temperaments.


----------

